# 300zx brake upgrade



## 240sxquebec (Aug 8, 2003)

A few questions regarding 300zx brake upgrade for my 1991 240sx SR20DET

First I have a set of 17x7 enkei evo6 wheels, they have a +42 offset. Do 30mm calipers clear those wheels?

Do I need to change the brake master cylinder?

thanks for your help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your 17x7 wheels should present no problem with the 30 mm calipers. If you were using the OEM wheels, then yes, there could be a problem.

You do not have to change the OEM master cylinder. However the pedal feel on the 240 is somewhat weak with the stock brakes to begin with, but feels even worse with the 300ZX brakes. In order to do the swap, all you will need is the master cylinder from a 300ZX. The proportioning between a turbo 300ZX and NA 300ZX is the same. If there is any concern, make sure to pick up the master cylinder that works with the calipers you are using.


----------

